# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Offline hợp mặt tất niên năm Giáp Ngọ, mừng xuât Ất Mùi

## CKD

Hi!
Gần tết rồi anh em ơi...

_Thời gian trôi đi nhanh quá.. tiếng CNC chưa kịp xếp vần.
Một ngày kia máy không chịu cháy (chạy), chẳng thấy anh tới kiểm tra dùm.
Hỏi ra mới hay anh đã, đãaaa đi tỉnh chưa kịp dìaaaaa..._

Anh em ơi.............................. nhậu thôi, bia đen bia vàng gì làm hết  :Big Grin: .



Ban đầu dự tính là sẽ off vào cuối tuần & đợi cận tết, nhưng cuối cận tết thì đã quá cận, 27 tết rồi. Thời gian này có thể nhiều anh em đã lục tục lo đón tết, thu xếp cho vợ con về thăm quê nội ngoại. Suy đi tính lại thì chỉ còn khoảng đầu tuần tới là thích hợp nhất. Off buổi tối nên chắc sẽ không ảnh hưởng đến công việc cảnh anh em  :Big Grin: .

Cụ thể dự kiến off:
- Thứ 3, *ngày 10 tháng 02 năm 2015* (nhầm ngày 22 tháng 12 âm lịch)
- Thời gian sau* 18h30*.
- Địa điểm.. anh em tranh thủ cho ý kiến thêm. Nếu không thống nhất được địa điểm mới thì vẫn chốn cũ, số 4 Lý Thường Kiệt, Q10, HCM.

Anh em xem xét và thu xếp thời gian rồi mình gút trên này luôn nhé. Nếu được thì xác nhận dự/không dự để dự trì vị trí cho tiện.
Anh em phát hiện được chổ nào hay hay, thanh tịnh nhưng lại cho mình làm ồn thì đề xuất thêm địa điểm nhé...
Anh em nào chưa chắc và bận rộn ít online thì có thể liên lạc qua dt dưới chữ lý để thêm thông tin nhé.



*Anh em các miền cùng hưởng ứng phong trào nào.
Lập cầu truyền hình offline các miền đê .*

----------

ABCNC, anhcos, diy1102, Diyodira, Gamo, ppgas, taih2, terminaterx300, zentic

----------


## Gamo

Ê ông Đi Vô Đi Ra, đi luôn nhe. Tại dzì cuối này vợ ko cho đi cafe, bắt dẫn vợ đi chơi nên  có gì thứ 3 đưa hàng cho ông luôn.

----------


## Diyodira

Ok, dễ chịu mà.

----------


## diy1102

Có cụ nào miền bắc hứng thú không ạ?
Em tự sướng phát đầu tiền:
1. Tuấn
2. DIY1102
3.....
.....

----------

itanium7000, Luyến

----------


## diy1102

Thêm cụ Luyến nữa nhé?

----------


## Luyến

ok bác. làm cầu truyền hình luôn đê.

các cụ cho em hỏi  tẹo làm thế nào để uống rượu  , bia lâu bị say nhỉ em đi với lão Kiên lão Tuấn lần nào cũng say bí tỉ   :Big Grin:

----------

diy1102

----------


## Tuấn

Có cái mẹt em hi hi  :Smile:  các bác miền bắc đâu roài vào điểm danh cái nhở  :Smile:  địa điểm vẫn chỗ cũ ở khu Linh đàm hở bác DIY1102 ? chỗ ấy có rượu rân tộc uống vào phết  :Smile:

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> ok bác. làm cầu truyền hình luôn đê.
> 
> các cụ cho em hỏi  tẹo làm thế nào để uống rượu  , bia lâu bị say nhỉ em đi với lão Kiên lão Tuấn lần nào cũng say bí tỉ


Uống say mỗi lần là một bí kíp đó cụ Luyến ạ.




> Có cái mẹt em hi hi  các bác miền bắc đâu roài vào điểm danh cái nhở  địa điểm vẫn chỗ cũ ở khu Linh đàm hở bác DIY1102 ? chỗ ấy có rượu rân tộc uống vào phết


Địa điểm thì để xem tình hình ae thế nào rồi tính cho thuận tiện các bác đi lại thôi. Nói luôn chỗ cũ có em bán rượu trông đc phết đi ợ. Mà hôm trước em có vào quán đó nhậu Em bán rượu đó k còn làm ở đó nữa, hỏi lý do thì được cô quản lý nói là sau hôm tiếp rượu mấy bác nhà ta xuong thì em ấy xin nghỉ đi làm thư ký thư kẹo gì cho một bác trong hội của mình hôm đó thì pải. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Gamo

ột ột, chắc là bác Biết Tuốt rồi

----------

diy1102

----------


## Nam CNC

tui tham gia luôn.

----------


## ahdvip

> Mà hôm trước em có vào quán đó nhậu Em bán rượu đó k còn làm ở đó nữa, hỏi lý do thì được cô quản lý nói là sau hôm tiếp rượu mấy bác nhà ta xuong thì em ấy xin nghỉ đi làm thư ký thư kẹo gì cho một bác trong hội của mình hôm đó thì pải.


Tuyển thư ký ở quán nhậu luôn, quá dữ quá dữ  :Wink: , mà chơi kiểu này chắc công ty nhiều thư ký lắm đó.

----------


## ahdvip

> tui tham gia luôn.


Lần này uống rượu Vang hả đại ca (đổi bia đen thành rượu vang cho nó mới tí  :Wink: )
Em cũng đăng ký nha.

----------


## diy1102

> Tuyển thư ký ở quán nhậu luôn, quá dữ quá dữ , mà chơi kiểu này chắc công ty nhiều thư ký lắm đó.


Em chỉ nghe cô quản lý ở đấy nói chứ không biết cụ thể là bác nào. Hôm đó có em (mà em thì chắc là không vì nếu có thì sao lại pán như thế ở trên này); cụ Luyến thì em đến nhà, xưởng mấy lần đề không thấy có cô thơ ký nào mới ngoài Lãnh đạo kiêm thơ ký của cụ ý; cụ Phạm Thành Nam thì ngày nào em cũng qua nhà, nhưng cũng không thấy có thơ ký; cụ lkcnc thì chắc không giám vì cụ ý đang bị quản thúc 24/24; bác Tuấn thì ở cơ sở 2 thì em cũng k thấy, cơ sở 1 thì em không biết, nhưng em nghĩ bác ý nhiều thơ ký lắm rồi chắc không tuyển nữa (vì Tuổi cao sức khỏe chắc cũng có giới hạn); còn một bác nữa thì em chưa biết nhưng theo phán đoán của em thì bác ý giống như bác Tuấn rồi; theo phương páp loại trừ thì chỉ còn mỗi cụ Biết tuốt là nhiều khả năng nhất vì em thấy: thứ nhất cụ ấy còn khăn đơn, gối chiếc mà xưởng cụ ấy mới còn ít người và việc thì cụ ấy nhiều bận tối mắt tối mũi nên chắc có nhu cầu Thơ ký thực sự. Hehe có khi sau bài này của em bác ý vào xác nhận thì vụ Offline này sẽ rất chi là thành công mỹ mãn vì CNC pay đc cả người chứ bộ.
Ps: Mà em sr bác chủ thớt nhé, com sờ men mái mới để ý là top này trong mục Miền Nam ợ. AE ngoài này k thấy khởi xướng nên em ké tí sr sr sr

----------

Gamo

----------


## ahdvip

> Em chỉ nghe cô quản lý ở đấy nói chứ không biết cụ thể là bác nào. Hôm đó có em (mà em thì chắc là không vì nếu có thì sao lại pán như thế ở trên này); cụ Luyến thì em đến nhà, xưởng mấy lần đề không thấy có cô thơ ký nào; cụ Phạm Thành Nam thì ngày nào em cũng qua nhà, nhưng cũng không thấy có thơ ký; cụ lkcnc thì chắc không giám vì cụ ý đang bị quản thúc 24/24; bác Tuấn thì ở cơ sở 2 thì em cũng k thấy, cơ sở 1 thì em không biết, nhưng em nghĩ bác ý nhiều thơ ký lắm rồi chắc không tuyển nữa; còn một bác nữa thì em chưa biết nhưng theo phán đoán của em thì bác ý giống như bác Tuấn rồi; theo phương páp loại trừ thì chỉ còn mỗi cụ Biết tuốt và nhiều khả năng nhất vì em thấy: thứ nhất cụ ấy còn khăn đơn, gối chiếc mà xưởng cụ ấy mới còn ít người và việc thì cụ ấy nhiều bận tối mắt tối mũi nên chắc có nhu cầu Thơ ký thực sự. Hehe có khi sau bài này của em bác ý vào xác nhận thì vụ Offline này sẽ rất chi là thành công mỹ mãn vì CNC đúc đc cả người chứ bộ.


Em là em kết cái vụ này rồi đó, kakaka. Mấy anh điều tra gấp anh Biêt tuốt, có cô mời rượu anh em mà cũng rinh mất à, ^^ (phán đại vậy chứ chưa biết có ko, coi ổng vào chửi chết nè)

----------


## diy1102

> Em là em kết cái vụ này rồi đó, kakaka. Mấy anh điều tra gấp anh Biêt tuốt, có cô mời rượu anh em mà cũng rinh mất à, ^^ (phán đại vậy chứ chưa biết có ko, coi ổng vào chửi chết nè)


UHm ông Biết tuốt không khảo ông ấy không xưng đâu các bác ạ. Từ hôm off đó đến nay ông ý mất hút. Như cái vụ đấu giá vừa rồi đấy vào trả giá mà toàn trả giá lộn  :Cool: 
Dẫn chứng là hôm đó tất cả anh em đền uống nhiệt tình còn mỗi bác ý là uống cầm chừng.

----------


## ABCNC

ABCNC+MrL Cần Thơ đký nhé (off miền Nam)

----------


## ABCNC

> Ê ông Đi Vô Đi Ra, đi luôn nhe. Tại dzì cuối này vợ ko cho đi cafe, bắt dẫn vợ đi chơi nên  có gì thứ 3 đưa hàng cho ông luôn.


Bác đem ra giúp 4 cục NCĐ của bác Kem luôn nhé

----------


## biết tuốt

> ột ột, chắc là bác Biết Tuốt rồi


Em trên răng giươí.........dép làm gì giám có thư ký hehe , mấy cha kia dìm hàng em
Bác diy nói thế lào chứ em uống theo các bác cả hehe

----------


## diy1102

> Em trên răng giươí.........dép làm gì giám có thư ký hehe , mấy cha kia dìm hàng em


Em nhớ hôm đó cụ đi "chân đất" mà. cụ xem lại cái ảnh em dẫn chứng đi, cái tay ơ cái tay... còn em kia làm gì mà thẹn thùng cúi mặt xuống thế.
Cụ có điểm danh gặp mặt không em đưa vào danh sách đen nào? à nhầm danh sách nhưng người tham gia Off. 
Mà em khuyến mại cụ thêm một xuất cho cô bán rượu.

----------


## Gamo

> Bác đem ra giúp 4 cục NCĐ của bác Kem luôn nhé


Hoho, hèn chi hôm trước thấy bomb của bác ấy còn dư quá chừng

----------


## Gamo

> Em chỉ nghe cô quản lý ở đấy nói chứ không biết cụ thể là bác nào. Hôm đó có em (mà em thì chắc là không vì nếu có thì sao lại pán như thế ở trên này); cụ Luyến thì em đến nhà, xưởng mấy lần đề không thấy có cô thơ ký nào mới ngoài Lãnh đạo kiêm thơ ký của cụ ý; cụ Phạm Thành Nam thì ngày nào em cũng qua nhà, nhưng cũng không thấy có thơ ký; cụ lkcnc thì chắc không giám vì cụ ý đang bị quản thúc 24/24; bác Tuấn thì ở cơ sở 2 thì em cũng k thấy, cơ sở 1 thì em không biết, nhưng em nghĩ bác ý nhiều thơ ký lắm rồi chắc không tuyển nữa (vì Tuổi cao sức khỏe chắc cũng có giới hạn); còn một bác nữa thì em chưa biết nhưng theo phán đoán của em thì bác ý giống như bác Tuấn rồi; theo phương páp loại trừ thì chỉ còn mỗi cụ Biết tuốt là nhiều khả năng nhất vì em thấy: thứ nhất cụ ấy còn khăn đơn, gối chiếc mà xưởng cụ ấy mới còn ít người và việc thì cụ ấy nhiều bận tối mắt tối mũi nên chắc có nhu cầu Thơ ký thực sự. Hehe có khi sau bài này của em bác ý vào xác nhận thì vụ Offline này sẽ rất chi là thành công mỹ mãn vì CNC pay đc cả người chứ bộ.
> Ps: Mà em sr bác chủ thớt nhé, com sờ men mái mới để ý là top này trong mục Miền Nam ợ. AE ngoài này k thấy khởi xướng nên em ké tí sr sr sr


Em ấy xinh thía, em mà ở Hà Lội là cũng đăng ký tuyển em í làm thư ký rồi.

----------

diy1102

----------


## biết tuốt

> Em nhớ hôm đó cụ đi "chân đất" mà. cụ xem lại cái ảnh em dẫn chứng đi, cái tay ơ cái tay... còn em kia làm gì mà thẹn thùng cúi mặt xuống thế.
> Cụ có điểm danh gặp mặt không em đưa vào danh sách đen nào? à nhầm danh sách nhưng người tham gia Off. 
> Mà em khuyến mại cụ thêm một xuất cho cô bán rượu.


Cụ cứ cho em danh sách dự bị động viên đi, em chưa chắc lắm

----------


## Gamo

Bác ấy bận chỉ việc cho thư ký mới rồi

----------

biết tuốt, diy1102

----------


## anhcos

Mình đăng ký 1 vé hôm T3 nhé.

Nhưng vào quán đó thì hơi phí vì mấy cụ nhà mình chỉ lo bàn máy móc mà quên cả liếc ngang liếc dọc với uống bia nữa.
Đặc biệt có cụ còn chơi bia đen nữa kìa.

----------

Gamo

----------


## ppgas

CKD
GAMO
NAM CNC
DIYODIRA
ABCNC
MR. L
AHD VIP
ANHCOS
PPGAS
...
Còn ngân sách (đề nghị campuchia :Smile: ) và địa điểm?

----------

anhcos, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Cái cha hay chơi bia đen là con gái mà  :Smile: )

Địa điểm ngoài số 4 Lý Thường Kẹt thì còn chỗ nào nữa ko? Số 4 LTK thì cũng ok nhưng lần nào cũng ra đó. Với lại chỗ đó lần nào đi nhậu về em cũng đói hết mà vợ thì ko để dành phần 

Ngân sách thì đương nhiên là xã hội chủ nghĩa rồi, trừ khi đại da Bebegat có nhã ý

----------

ppgas

----------


## solero

Thèm quá ...

----------


## diy1102

> Thèm quá ...


Cụ làm chuyến Hà Lội đi?

----------


## ppgas

> Cái cha hay chơi bia đen là con gái mà )
> 
> Địa điểm ngoài số 4 Lý Thường Kẹt thì còn chỗ nào nữa ko? Số 4 LTK thì cũng ok nhưng lần nào cũng ra đó. Với lại chỗ đó lần nào đi nhậu về em cũng đói hết mà vợ thì ko để dành phần 
> 
> Ngân sách thì đương nhiên là xã hội chủ nghĩa rồi, trừ khi đại da Bebegat có nhã ý


Kêu đại da nhà nghèo có sân rộng ở quận 4 thì hợp lý kìa, đại da gà quận 2 kìa, đại da anhcos kìa :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Hà lội mới có thêm cụ Huyquynhbk, các bác Ngọc Anh, Dương imechavn, itanium7000.....đâu hết òi  :Smile:

----------


## Luyến

> Kêu đại da nhà nghèo có sân rộng ở quận 4 thì hợp lý kìa, đại da gà quận 2 kìa, đại da anhcos kìa


Mấy đại gia quận 2 thì em ko biết chứ cha ở quận 4 thì Lúc nào cũng ôn nghèo kể khổ.  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

cây ngay không sợ chết đứng , các bác cứ chém , em né hết , quận 4 mà.

----------


## itanium7000

> Hà lội mới có thêm cụ Huyquynhbk, các bác Ngọc Anh, Dương imechavn, itanium7000.....đâu hết òi


Em đây bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## hoang.nvn

Em cũng xin một vé nhá các bác.

----------


## hoctap256

em cũng thèm :3 off nhóm chuyên ra kỹ thuật :3

----------


## CKD

Mấy bác chưa đề xuất cái điểm hẹn đi ạ...

----------


## ppgas

Trước giờ anh em ngồi đâu? 04 lý thường kiệt? Hay lần này cũng ra đó luôn cho nó nhanh? 
Hay CKD làm chủ xị quyết luôn giờ giấc cụ thể và cho thư ký đặt bàn luôn  :Smile: . Cuối năm ai cũng bận rộn, không quyết nhanh là không xong việc.

----------


## Gamo

Thế thì số 4 LTK luôn hé, bác Ppgas mời  :Smile: ) Khoảng 6h30 như thường lệ?

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Luyến

Anh em mình cũng chốt giờ đi ạ. chốt vẫn ở quán mái ngói nhé các bác ?

----------


## ahdvip

> Thế thì số 4 LTK luôn hé, bác Ppgas mời ) Khoảng 6h30 như thường lệ?


vậy bữa đó mình để ví tiền ở nhà cho nó khoẻ  :Wink: , có gì thay đổi thì anh Gà chịu nhoé, kakaka

----------


## diy1102

> Anh em mình cũng chốt giờ đi ạ. chốt vẫn ở quán mái ngói nhé các bác ?


Thôi chú Luyến ạ, các ae đều bận cả, nên để dịp khác vậy.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Gamo

> vậy bữa đó mình để ví tiền ở nhà cho nó khoẻ , có gì thay đổi thì anh Gà chịu nhoé, kakaka


Nhầm nhầm, sinh nhật nên CKD đãi, ông đi nhớ mang quà là được

----------


## CKD

Ok các bác!
Quà cáp hiện vật hay tài vật, cũ mới gì đều được nhé.
Hiện CKD đang cần mấy món sau nhé.. nếu được thì CKD rất vui lòng nhận nhé.
- OSC.. cái này bác Gamo có nè..
- CNC Mill mini cái này bác Nam CNC có nè.
- Cái lathe mini cái này bác bbgas có nè.
- Bla bla.. còn muốn nhiều thứ lắm lắm

----------


## CKD

Tổng kết là không có gì thay đổi. Chiều nay 10/02/2015 offline:
- Địa điểm: số *4 Lý Thường Kiệt Q10*.
- Thời gian: *18h45.*

Bạn nào chưa rỏ điểm off thì alo cho chủ xị.. số dt dưới chữ ký nhé.

----------


## Luyến

cầu mưa thui  :Wink:

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## ppgas

> Ok các bác!
> Quà cáp hiện vật hay tài vật, cũ mới gì đều được nhé.
> Hiện CKD đang cần mấy món sau nhé.. nếu được thì CKD rất vui lòng nhận nhé.
> - OSC.. cái này bác Gamo có nè..
> - CNC Mill mini cái này bác Nam CNC có nè.
> - Cái lathe mini cái này bác bbgas có nè.
> - Bla bla.. còn muốn nhiều thứ lắm lắm


Cái lathe mang đi cồng kềnh quá, chỉ show lên ngó cho... bớt cần thôi.
Con này, ở bên Anh, của hãng:


Con này của ở Sài gòn, của ppgas, đủ màu vì mua components từ nguồn,


Con này là sau nay, sẽ sơn lại (vì màu origin tìm không ra)


Còn cái này nhẹ, edge sensor, tặng sinh nhật, để mai mốt ông hốt con Dyna DM2800 về gắn vào  :Smile:

----------


## anhxco

HIc, bac pepegai nhiều hàng thế, còn chế làm gì nữa ta, e nhớ bác có cái dự án cnc late mà đến đâu rồi ạ, hồi nào thanh lý ới e cho e tham khảo với  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## CKD

> Còn cái này nhẹ, edge sensor, tặng sinh nhật, để mai mốt ông hốt con Dyna DM2800 về gắn vào


Xin đa tạ hảo ý đại ca!
Tối nay mời đại ca ly bia nhé.

----------


## CKD

Số 4 thẳng tiến thôi

----------


## itanium7000

HN thấy tủi thân ghê.

----------


## Lenamhai

Gio này mới online, nên khg biết ae of, chac Giờ nay quắc hết rồi
Thôi nhậu alone vậy

----------

ppgas

----------


## Mr.L



----------

anhcos, anhxco, biết tuốt, Gamo, itanium7000, ppgas, thuhanoi

----------


## Luyến

Cha lợi này chơi ae cái ảnh kia quay nghẹo cổ mới nhận ra bác bác.

Các bác cứ ăn chơi đê việc kiếm tiền cứ để em nó.

----------


## itanium7000

Em định bay vô SG rồi đó. Nhưng dính vụ tất niên cty nên thôi.

----------


## Diyodira

Ngày 10-2 đúng sinh nhật bà xã kẹt cứng, thấy ae off vui ghê, trong hình chỉ biết được 2 bác :-))
Thanks

----------


## thuhanoi

CÓ mem nữ phu nhân nữa vui ghê há

----------


## taih2

Bác nào bác nấy toàn bự con ko. Em mà off là nhỏ người, nhỏ tuổi nhất  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Mà dân cơ khí ra ko mà bác nào cũng trắng phóc

----------


## Diyodira

Cơ khí bi  giờ chứ như xưa đâu, hầu như là digtal, máy móc gánh hết rồi. 
Thanks

----------


## anhcos

Bác Diyodira không đến nên tay Gamo chuyển giao món quà qua tay tui rồi, he he. Nói vậy chứ cũng mong gặp bác mà không được.

----------


## ppgas

> HIc, bac pepegai nhiều hàng thế, còn chế làm gì nữa ta, e nhớ bác có cái dự án cnc late mà đến đâu rồi ạ, hồi nào thanh lý ới e cho e tham khảo với


Tốt khoe rồi, xấu còn một đống ngổn ngang. Đã mua được máy tiện cơ nên đang ôm mộng con C. 
Thanh lý hả, chưa đâu bác. Chờ xem bác làm sao để copy/paste cho nó đơn giản  :Smile:

----------


## Diyodira

> Bác Diyodira không đến nên tay Gamo chuyển giao món quà qua tay tui rồi, he he. Nói vậy chứ cũng mong gặp bác mà không được.


Hổng biết còn cứu vớt được giải an ủi không, nghi mình bị mất quỳên ưu tiên tiên rồi hì hì ...

----------


## Gamo

> Hổng biết còn cứu vớt được giải an ủi không, nghi mình bị mất quỳên ưu tiên tiên rồi hì hì ...


>.< cha cho tui leo cây, đi nửa đường sực nhớ quên driver cho ông, phải quay về nhà lấy. Ai dè tới nơi chẳng thấy chả đâu.

Ông chịu khó kiếm con khác vậy  :Smile: ) Còn nếu ko có con nào vừa, ra Tết ông mang con motor qua, tôi làm cho ông 1 cái driver khác.

----------


## culitruong

đông dữ ta, dính tất niên cty không có đi được.

----------


## Diyodira

Thanks bác, coi như mình tự phạt bằng cách không được tặng hàng, lần sau rút kinh nghiệm thôi

----------


## CKD

update lại hình ảnh.. không cần phải nghẹo cổ.  :Big Grin:

----------

Luyến

----------


## elenercom

Mấy thành viên mặc áo 2 dây màu đỏ là ai vậy ta?
Bác nào làm ơn giới thiệu anh em Sài Gòn để mọi người biết với nhỉ. Thanks



> Đính kèm 6132
> 
> Đính kèm 6114

----------


## Gamo

Các em đó là thư ký, giống của bác Biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

> Các em đó là thư ký, giống của bác Biết tuốt


Hôm đó bác gà tuyển được mấy thư ký ta

----------


## Gamo

Hix, tuyển kỹ lắm mà ko được em nào xinh như thư ký của bác ợ >.<

----------


## Luyến

bác pe pe gát ơi cái này của bác có phải là đầu dò probe không ạ?

----------


## ppgas

> bác pe pe gát ơi cái này của bác có phải là đầu dò probe không ạ?


Bác Luyến,
Cái này bây giờ an vị chỗ Ckd rồi. Lúc mua nó, đã xác định là tặng vì thấy ghi edge sensor, đầu dò lấy cạnh, chắc các cao thủ cần nên mang về. 
Chắc CKD biết, em bó hand :Smile: .

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Bác Luyến,
> Cái này bây giờ an vị chỗ Ckd rồi. Lúc mua nó, đã xác định là tặng vì thấy ghi edge sensor, đầu dò lấy cạnh, chắc các cao thủ cần nên mang về. 
> Chắc CKD biết, em bó hand.


vâng ruột gan nó như thế này

----------

ppgas

----------


## anhcos

Loại của Luyến đơn giản quá, cái của ppgas có tới 4 hay 5 dây giao tiếp lận. Không tháo ra được nên chưa biết bên trong thế nào?

----------


## Luyến

> Loại của Luyến đơn giản quá, cái của ppgas có tới 4 hay 5 dây giao tiếp lận. Không tháo ra được nên chưa biết bên trong thế nào?


cái đó không tháo ra được ah bác. vậy người ta lắp vào bằng cách nào ạ?

----------


## Gamo

Gửi các bác xem cho vui, đồ DIY mà có vẻ chính xác ra phết
http://www.vinland.com/touch-probe.html

----------

Diyodira, thuhanoi

----------


## anhcos

> cái đó không tháo ra được ah bác. vậy người ta lắp vào bằng cách nào ạ?


Tháo được chứ, chỉ k có cái đó mà tháo thôi, CKD đang giữ rồi.

Mình cũng làm một con, nói chung độ chính xác không cao nhưng đủ dùng: 
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/3016-DIY-Touch-Probe

----------


## Gamo

Ố ồ,  :Smile: ) quá dữ

----------


## Diyodira

hí hí ... Phượt tết, đang dừng chân NTrang 2 ngày, Yasaka. Có ae nào về NT chưa?
30 có mặt Quy Nhơn,.
Mồng 4 Đà Nẵng.
...
Không biết có giao lưu được ae nào không.
Thanks

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Ố ồ, Qui nhơn hơi bị hay bác ui, dân cư thì hiền lành mà phong cảnh thì hết ý, bác ra bãi tắm hoàng hậu mờ chơi, chứng kiến sự huỷ hoại môi trường do ô nhiễm bác nhá. Số là bãi đá này nước biển trong vắt, xanh leo lẻo, trên bờ có rất nhiều viên đá to tướng, tròn xoe, có bà hoàng hậu tên gì em quên rồi, hay ra đấy tắm rồi ngồi lên mấy tảng đá ấy, thành ra bi chừ mấy viên đá ấy viên nào cũng đen thui. Chắc tại ngày xưa người ta chưa phát minh ra quần áo tắm, hỏng mất mấy viên đá, tiếc thật  :Smile:

----------

Diyodira, Gamo

----------


## Diyodira

> Ố ồ, Qui nhơn hơi bị hay bác ui, dân cư thì hiền lành mà phong cảnh thì hết ý, bác ra bãi tắm hoàng hậu mờ chơi, chứng kiến sự huỷ hoại môi trường do ô nhiễm bác nhá. Số là bãi đá này nước biển trong vắt, xanh leo lẻo, trên bờ có rất nhiều viên đá to tướng, tròn xoe, có bà hoàng hậu tên gì em quên rồi, hay ra đấy tắm rồi ngồi lên mấy tảng đá ấy, thành ra bi chừ mấy viên đá ấy viên nào cũng đen thui. Chắc tại ngày xưa người ta chưa phát minh ra quần áo tắm, hỏng mất mấy viên đá, tiếc thật


Quy Nhơn là quơ e, là tuổi thơ của e đóa :-)))

----------


## Tuấn

> Quy Nhơn là quơ e, là tuổi thơ của e đóa :-)))


Há há há  :Smile:  vậy bác gái có phải người Bình định không bác ?  :Smile: 

Em hay trêu đám con gái Qui nhơn : Ai qua Bình định mà coi, Con gái Bình định vác roi, oánh chồng  :Smile: 

Hôm cuối năm đám anh em đi làm trong Sì gòn về qua Qui nhơn có ghé qua thăm người quen cũ bác ạ. Hơn chục năm trước bọn em lắp máy ở đấy mất mấy tháng, gia đình bà chị hay nấu cơm cho bọn em ăn có một đám trẻ con lít nhít cấp 1 cấp 2 chi đó đang nghỉ hè. Đám này phá thôi rồi, em cũng chả biết tên thật chúng nó, chỉ biết trong nhà gọi là con bé Hai lúa, con Phởn, con Phẹt, con Mèo.... Mỗi lần qua lại Qui nhơn đám lính nhà em hay ghé qua, ăn bữa cơm rồi đi tiếp. Chị chủ nhà vẫn nhớ tên từng thằng bọn em bác ạ. Hơn chục năm rồi, bọn trẻ con hồi ấy chắc bây giờ gặp ngoài đường em không nhận ra được nữa, he he .

----------

Diyodira

----------


## Diyodira

Đã cập tp ĐN, phố phường sạch đẹp, lòng lại nhớ Bác T.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Đã cập tp ĐN, phố phường sạch đẹp, lòng lại nhớ Bác T.


Bác Di vo di ra đang ở ĐN à?

----------

Diyodira

----------


## Diyodira

Ok bác Thu, mình đang ở Cửa Đại, Victornia, không biết có ae nào gần tiện thì tối mình phê pháo gặp mặt, e còn ở 1 đêm nữa.
Thanks

----------


## thuhanoi

> Ok bác Thu, mình đang ở Cửa Đại, Victornia, không biết có ae nào gần tiện thì tối mình phê pháo gặp mặt, e còn ở 1 đêm nữa.
> Thanks


Thế bác ở Hội an rồi, nếu ra ĐN ới em ucf nhé

----------


## Diyodira

Ok, mai lên ĐN 1 đêm,tinh thần là tối mai nhé bác, e ở gần cầu xoay.
Rất hân hạnh được giao lưu với ae ĐN.

Thanksa

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Diyodira

E cập nhật địa điểm ĐN, ks Novotel Bạch Đằng.  Bác cho tên quán Cafe gần đó nhé.Thanks.

----------


## blueocean

Mai là 24 à? Nhân tiện mấy bác ĐN gặp nhau phát nhở!

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## anhxco

bác diradizo ở đó thì khỏe rồi, Bar, coffe đủ cả, đi đâu cho xa  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Diyodira

> bác diradizo ở đó thì khỏe rồi, Bar, coffe đủ cả, đi đâu cho xa .


Cafe cốc bờ sông chém gío mới thú vị :-))

----------


## Diyodira

> Mai là 24 à? Nhân tiện mấy bác ĐN gặp nhau phát nhở!


Ok, ngày 24, tối nha mấy bác, thanks.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Diyodira

Vừa cập Novotel ĐN, e ngía được Cafe ngay góc LTTrọng - Bạch Đằng rồi, tối mấy ae tới rồi alo mình nhé.
01662455 930Lumia
Thanks.

----------


## blueocean

Điểm danh phát bác nao tham gia cho vui nhỉ, tốt nay cũng rãnh rang, mình sẽ tham dự, mà mấy giờ đc bác nhỉ?

----------


## anhxco

Theo em thì kiếm đâu đó, nạp chút hơi men, chém gió cho nó hăng các bác ạ. Em vẫn chưa chắc có tham gia đc k nhưng cứ đăng kí 1 vé đã. Giờ giấc thì các bác cứ xem thử hồi nào tiện, ý em là tầm 5h30-6h là hay nhất, lúc này mọi người cũng vừa đi làm về  :Big Grin:

----------


## Diyodira

Hì hì, nạp men trước thì hay. Nhưng thôi, làm về rồi cơm nước với gđ, xong chúc vợ con ngủ ngon, khỏang sau 19h là Ok vô tư hỉ ))

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## blueocean

Ông Anh chưa chắc mà máu nha, mình nước đen nước vàng gì cũng được, tùy bác di zo di ra thôi, sợ bác ý đi đường nhiều mệt, mà e sớm nhất cũng phải 6h hơn mới có mặt đc  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

ok, mình thì thích cà phê  :Big Grin:

----------


## jimmyli

hehe lâu ngày cũng chưa có dịp giao lưu với mấy thành viên mới ở ĐN, chẳng biết mấy giờ họp mặt nữa, thôi ai chủ xị đến trước thì call thằng em tiếng nha.
số em 01266786992

----------

nguCNC

----------


## thuhanoi

7h ngay chỗ ni nè  Cafe ngay góc LTTrọng - Bạch Đằng

----------

Diyodira

----------


## blueocean

Vậy tầm 7h30 e sẽ ra quán đấy, các bác cố gắng có mặt tý 8 đầu năm cho zui nhỉ

----------

Diyodira

----------


## Diyodira

> Vậy tầm 7h30 e sẽ ra quán đấy, các bác cố gắng có mặt tý 8 đầu năm cho zui nhỉ


hi hi ... Ae cứ tà tà mà ra, e cũng đang ăn tối tầm hơn 7h xong, rồi chém cho tới khi hết gío hoặc không còn bác nào ra nữa )).
Thanks

----------


## CKD

> hi hi ... Ae cứ tà tà mà ra, e cũng đang ăn tối tầm hơn 7h xong, rồi chém cho tới khi hết gío hoặc không còn bác nào *ra* nữa )).


Chém tới mức này thì rất rất cao thủ rồi hí hí.

----------


## anhxco

Đúng đen như cây đèn, cb đi cafe chém gió với các bác thì sếp gọi  :Frown: , các bác cứ chém, nếu về mà các bác vẫn chém thì e ghé chém bù  :Big Grin:

----------


## Diyodira

> Chém tới mức này thì rất rất cao thủ rồi hí hí.


Tết ăn chơi chứ có làm gì đâu, nên e rất tự tin về hơi hám )))

----------


## jimmyli

thế hiện giờ đã có đại ca nào ghé chưa, tưởng đâu chứ ở đó gần ngay nhà em  :Big Grin:  ai đến rồi thì cmt 1 tiếng em ghé qua liền  :Big Grin:

----------


## Diyodira

Cảm ơn ae ĐN dành chút tgian ra giao lưu, đã quá 22h ai cũng mệt, chia tay trong sự luyến tiếc vì chưa chém được gì nhiều.
Thanks.

----------

thuhanoi

----------

